# Thomas Sasser!!!!!!!



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is a test......


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! Thomas Sasser, Sasser!!!! 

_*FESTIVAL! AYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*_


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wha' happened? I feel dizzy. We were over there, now, we're over here?  :freak:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Its a Beetlejuice sort of thing


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Will test Bettlejuice power tomorrow.....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Been there, done that.


----------



## nutsnbolts (Apr 8, 2004)

I believe it's Beatleguise...


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Betelgeuse


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

What the...?

Careful! That's twice in a row said! (Regardless of how it's spelled!)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Betelgeuse!
Betelgeuse!!
Betelgeuse!!!*


----------



## LrdSatyr8 (Oct 15, 2001)

You Rang? Muhahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey! I can see my reflection in the monitor. That gives me an idea!

Candyman
Candyman
Candyman
Candyman
Candyman


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wait, let me see if this works....

_*Jennifer Connely!
Jennifer Connely!
Jennifer Connely!*_

......



Rats.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Hey! I like that idea!

Nastassia Kinski!
Nastassia Kinski!
Nastassia Kinski!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Wait, let me see if this works....
> 
> _*Jennifer Connely!
> Jennifer Connely!
> ...


Didn't work because you spelled it wrong. Her name has two "l"s in it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Shouldn't this thread be moved back to the forum formally known as Cult tv man's forum and now an unpronouncable symbol?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gosh! They haven't even taken down the sign over there yet!

This is going to be like an abandoned Wal-Mart store after they've moved into a new building down the street as a 'Super Wal-Mart'. There'll just be an ugly, trash-strewn parking lot with papered over windows in the building. They may open a skating rink there for a while but mostly it will just sit and decay.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, I avoid Walmart, but I like Skating rinks!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

and i like raking skinks .
hb


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Dave Merriman

Dave Merriman

Dave Merriman
Dave Merriman


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve Iverson
Steve Iverson
Steve Iverson

Did anything happen?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Dave Metzner

Dave Metzner

Dave Metzner!

(Larry)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Y'all are beginning to scare me!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

jenniffer garner
jenniffer garner
jennifer garner


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

mine worked. she here's naked


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

OK, let's try this:

PL Refit E
PL Refit E
PL Refit E


Nope. Nothing. Dang!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Capt. Krik said:


> OK, let's try this:
> 
> PL Refit E
> PL Refit E
> ...


Has to be something alive ... or at least undead.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

http://www.jennifer-garner-pictures.com/jennifergarner23.jpg


lisfan said:


> mine worked. she here's naked


i know where your mind is.... in the gutter. not that there is anything wrong with that. lol


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

bloody mary
bloody mary
bloody mary

ahhh....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

In the spirit of Halloween,

IM HO TEP
IM HO TEP
IM HO TEP


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Lloyd Collins said:


> In the spirit of Halloween,
> 
> IM HO TEP
> IM HO TEP
> IM HO TEP


You are?
You are?
You are?

Well then , hi there Ho!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

That's what the dwarves used to say to Snow White. "Hi ho, hi ho..."


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

who is thomas sasser?????????????????????


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Pick one:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Come on Chris, you had to have seen the Mummy.

lisfan, Thomas Sasser, he's just this guy you know.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Behold! His mighty hand.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refit/refit05.jpg

Hally-loo-ya!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Thomas,

Nice behind the scene shot from Starship Exeter.Thanks.

Lloyd.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beeblebrox said:


> Behold! His mighty hand.
> 
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/refit/refit05.jpg


 Not living matter, captain....some kind of force field.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Big Frankie!
Big Frankie! 
Big Frankie!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Not living matter, captain....some kind of force field.


LOL! :lol:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"You're...no...god...to us, mister."


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> "You're...no...god...to us, mister."


Speak fer yerself, Beeb! "All hail Thomas Sasser!"


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> Pick one:


It almost looks like Steve on the right!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

:lol: 

Oh, this is gonna be good!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Come on Chris, you had to have seen the Mummy.


Saw the Mummy? Heck I painted the box art!
It was a joke!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh, this is gonna be good!


ROTFLMAO! Dude, I spewed water *and* almost wet my pants!  

Wait, before anyone else responds, let me go get some popcorn.... :devil: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

ChrisW, 
I knew that! I know your work on the Polar Light Star Trek Kits. 
Great job.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Ummm anyone notice the *GREEN* screen behind them and the Galileo? :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heavens Eagle said:


> Ummm anyone notice the *GREEN* screen behind them and the Galileo? :freak:


 Um, yeah, since they're filming miniatures for the Starship Exeter fan movie. And it's not the Galileo, it's one of Exeter's shuttles.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The Archimedes 3:



















A small throw away model to be used in one or two shots.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Just how far will that model be thrown? Looks better than I've done!


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Heck, if that's a "thowaway" model, then I'm sure there'd be LOTS of guys here saying "Throw it my way!" - me included!!  

That's one nice shuttle model!! Too bad that AMT didn't make their kit more accurate.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the line for the dumpster stretches around the block ...
hb


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

With the production values and special effects better than what was possible in the 60s, what would be the limitation for continued episodes in the TOS era?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

There are a couple of fan produced efforts like Thomas is working on, but I've always wanted someone to redo the Doomsday Machine episode and put in a decent looking Constellation. The only limitation would be Paramounts lawyers.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thomas: 

Is that the AMT/ERTL kit that you've modified or something else?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Betcha he scratch-built it.

As for Doomsday Machine - some fans did a re-edit a few years ago, inserting CG footage for the effects. It was okay. The Constellation footage was decent, but their total redesign of the planet killer was mneh.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

John, Link?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

There was a ferocious echo in here. But now it's gone gone gone gone...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

what's not to like about that planet killing machine ? it looked like an astronomically huge half smoked doobie .
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> As for Doomsday Machine - some fans did a re-edit a few years ago, inserting CG footage for the effects. It was okay. The Constellation footage was decent, but their total redesign of the planet killer was mneh.


Yep! I saw that one. I agree that the planet killer could have been used as is instead of being 'improved upon'. That was originally a stylistic decision more than a special effects quality problem. I thought the idea was simply to update the effects to higher quality vs. a redesign. Why stop at the doomsday machine, why not update the 1701 design to be more like the movie version or something?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> As for Doomsday Machine - some fans did a re-edit a few years ago, inserting CG footage for the effects. It was okay. The Constellation footage was decent, but their total redesign of the planet killer was mneh.


I think what you to were the footage by *digistream* .
The only downloads I could find are at Subspace Forum. I think you have to be registered to download. The two files only show the main title theme, and the opening shot. No Doomsday unfortunately.

I have seen photos of their Doomsdat Machine. It reminds me of what New Voyages has done for their new film.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

F91 said:


> John, Link?


 To something I saw "somewhere on the net" 5 years ago? Sorry!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

beck said:


> what's not to like about that planet killing machine ? it looked like an astronomically huge half smoked doobie .
> hb


Well it was the sixties!!! :freak:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Pick one:


I'm guessing you're the one on the right Thomas. As evil as some
people make you out to be, you have to have a goatee.



Edge


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

John P said:


> To something I saw "somewhere on the net" 5 years ago? Sorry!


I am such a frikin' pack rat ...even electronically...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John O, 
Thanks for the picture. You know it looks like a zucchini squash with a light bulb stuck in it.


----------



## B.Wildered (Apr 25, 2004)

for your Call of Cthulu fans:
Haster!
Haster!
Haster!
Cthulu for president: why vote for the lesser evil?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

John O said:


> I am such a frikin' pack rat ...even electronically...


Thanks John. Did they re-do the Constellation too?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

F91 said:


> Thanks John. Did they re-do the Constellation too?


 Yeah, they redid all the effects shots and edited those shots into the original footage. It wasn't the whole episode by any means, but a good 5 minutes or so of footage. It was really only "pretty good" desktop computer animation. Looked nice, but looked like desktop CG. The Constellation looked good, with little fires sparking in the holes. And I liked that they animated exhaust flame coming out of the impulse engines as she bore down on the Planet Killer.

Good for an experiment, but I'd never want to see the original changed.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I dunno John, even back then I thought their effort looked pretty weak. _Most definitely_ an amateur effort in spite of their claims. Probably why it never got more attention than it did. It takes more than expensive software and some modeling skills to make good CG. In fact, good CG doesn't _look_ CG at all.


----------

